# Microsoft Office (Word) 2007, File is "Not Available"?



## ZeonZumDeikun (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with Word from "Microsoft Office 2007". It was working just fine, but a few days ago my computer had a bit of a hiccup and some things haven't been working right since.

Word is one of the programs. Like I said, before the "hiccup" it was working just fine. But now whenever I try to open any type of Word document (be it .DOC, .DOCX, or anything else) it gives me a message saying "the file [file name] is not available". 
I'm not sure what's causing this or what I can do to fix it.
I've gone through the information here but it doesn't really seem like those are the problems I'm having. I did try the diagnostic check in Word, and it found one problem and said it fixed it. But I still can't load any files. 

Does anyone know how I can fix this problem? Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## ZeonZumDeikun (Oct 25, 2007)

Bah, I can't figure out how to edit my thread...

Anyhow... Weird, it's working this morning. I ran the "repair" utility last night and restarted the computer, but it didn't work. But this morning the program is working just fine.
Huh. Well, I guess as long as it's working. >>;;


----------



## lewis23 (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard about not bad application-Fix Word file docx, work with MS Word, it can can work with text files of various formats: Microsoft Word documents and templates of various versions (.doc, .docx, .dot, .dotx files) and Rich Text documents (.rtf files). Tool can fix Word file docx of Office 2007, recover doc file software is compatible with Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP SP2, Windows 2003, Windows Vista.


----------

